# Stirring the charcoal?



## Captain Morgan (Jul 1, 2005)

Doing so would cause a traumatic loss of heat.  Open the access and very gently poke the coals a little bit.  Stirring implies  more activity than is necessary.  Just a few well placed pokes should improve air flow around the coals with agitating the ash too much.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 1, 2005)

I use wood for my heat, but then I have an off set.  You can use small chunks of wood to increase your heat if you need to.  I wouldnt do a lot of stiring.


----------



## K Kruger (Jul 1, 2005)

I  would.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 1, 2005)

Do you have any time constraints?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 1, 2005)

do that, just relax and pop a top..hey, it's 5 o clock somewhere!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 1, 2005)

Sounds like it is going well cruise...forget the 5 O'Clock thing...it's 9:15am where I'm at and now is as good a time as any...Just as LARRY!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 1, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Sounds like it is going well cruise...forget the 5 O'Clock thing...it's 9:15am where I'm at and now is as good a time as any...Just as LARRY!!



HEY....................."I RESEMBLE THAT REMARK"!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 1, 2005)

Cruising said:
			
		

> So what's the longest a plateau could last? Just curious. My first brisket was a 5lb flat and the plateau was 3 hours or so (if I remember right).
> 
> I'm in no rush. In fact, this is working out awesome on timing.  I was
> hoping to get it to 190 and foil it for several hours.  Dinner is around
> ...



Each piece of meat is different.  I had two briskets this past weekend sit at 160 for over 3 hours and didn't budge a bit.  Then things moved along nicely after that.  Sit back, read the paper have coffee or beer is even better and RELAX!!!  Just think about dinner!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 1, 2005)

Cruising said:
			
		

> If I ever build a patio, it will have 2-way ramps! Thanks Larry!



Thanks, that really means alot to me.  See Bryan, someone appreciates me.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 1, 2005)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> Cruising said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You just wait till you and Lisa come down to visit the Gator, bud.   8-[


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 1, 2005)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":24z1qtrc]
> 
> Thanks, that really means alot to me.  See Bryan, someone appreciates me.


Larry, Buddy, Pal, Friend. I appreciate you too. And to show you how much i ...................................................  [-X  :-k  [-([/quote:24z1qtrc]

Have you mailed my stuff yet???  Can I expect it by tomorrow???  Huh? huh? huh? huh? huh?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 1, 2005)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":38c2fmmy]
> 
> Have you mailed my stuff yet???  Can I expect it by tomorrow???  Huh? huh? huh? huh? huh?


 :-k .............................. :-k .................... :lmao: . Took it to UPS yesterday Bud. UPS web site shows that it's on the truck out for delivery.  :winkie:[/quote:38c2fmmy]

Awww you do care!  :smooch:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 1, 2005)

Your coming along fine with this cook Crusing! Keep up the good work and keep up the pictures!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 1, 2005)

Try your best to separate the point whole from the flat.  Then either throw it back on the cooker or in the oven to render more fat.  Then chop it and sauce it.  The point will still have a considerable amount of fat in it when the flat is done.  I love the points, they have a flavor that is out of this world.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 1, 2005)

Cruising said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For an hour or longer, you just don't want it to be too greasy.  Chop it with a sharp knife, sauce and eat it fast cause it won't last.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 1, 2005)

Great job Crusing! My mouth is watering looking at those pictures!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 1, 2005)

Cruising said:
			
		

> And the results.
> 
> This was really moist and we were all amazed. I and my family thank everyone for the help.  I have to learn how to carve this thing properly. As you will see in the picture below, I butchered it.
> 
> ...



Shoot that brisket looks great!  Who cares what it looks like while we're shoving it down our pie holes. If it tastes good that's all that matters.  Great job!!!


----------

